# For sale: NIB Abu 7500CT, Duel 12 Speedy and Daiwa Millionaire CVZ



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Every reels are in mint condition. Daiwa and Duel were used few times in fresh water. Daiwa millionaire cvz300 has Carbontex metal washers and fiber washers. It is as new as it gets.

The due 12 speedy was ordered directly from Italy as black finish is an option finish on this reel. Normally they come in either gold or silver. The black anodize is much tougher than gold or silver anodize as it is thicker. This is the latest model for this reel and it comes with new powder handle that is much better than the previous flimsy handle. 

The 7500Ct was bought from UK. It never has line spooled. Only thing that is not original is the additional of carbontex metal and fiber washers along with ABEC 5 bearings to replace the old bearings. 

Note that I put tapes on the reel to protect them from scratch. There are no marks on these reels. 

Price: Duel 12 speedy: $300

Daiwa Millionaire: $220

Abu 7500CT: $270

Price is negotiable if request is within reason. Buyer pay $8 shipping cost. If it costs more to ship with insurance I will cover that for you.

Please call or text me at 763-213-6779 if you are interested. 

Thanks.

Ronn


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

One item per post


----------



## Ronn (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder. I will create new posts.


----------

